# Final Fantasy VII - Satsuki Yatoshi Upscale Mod Version 5.21 release



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2021)

Modder Satsuki Yatoshi released Version 5.21 of his High res AI-upscale mod for Final Fantasy 7.​

*What's SYW?
*
The SYW mod represents the most accurate modern take on the PC version of Final Fantasy VII helped by deep learning techniques (such as ESRGAN). 
The package includes cleaner, more detailed and higher resolution background arts, battlefields, worldmap, magic effects, animations, minigames, menus and videos. 
All upscaled with AI or done in HD from scratch.  
The main goal of the SYW mod is to get as much as details as possible without having an oversharp and overclean effect; also to keep the rendering as natural as possible and constant in quality across the whole game.

*Requirements*

Vanilla Final Fantasy 7 Steam version 1.0.9

*Features*

Upscaled HD Fields with full animations (plus char texture for 3D elements like the flipper in the bar for example)
Upscaled HD Battle backgrounds (plus textures for some enemies)
Upscaled HD Worldmap (plus effects)
From scratch HD Battle effects and magics by Kela51 (plus several fixes by myself)
Upscaled HD Minigames based on english version of my old waifu + updated texture (Aavock and myself)
From scratch HD Menus and Font by Aavock
Upscaled HD Animations (first mod with these animations)
Upscaled HD 30fps Movies (first mod with 30 fps fmv)

*Autoinstaller*

Download and extract the .zip archive file
Use the .exe install (will take some time)
Launch the game with the desktop shortcut to setup FF7_SYW

*To-do List:*

Translate to english the great Aavock's minigames (as soon as he'll completed them)

*Special Thanks:*

-*TrueOdin* for:
   FFNx driver
   A ton of help
-*Aavock* for:
   Minigames, Menus, Fonts
-*Kela51* for:
   Magics and effects
-*Kaldarasha* for:
   3D models
-*myst6re* for:
   FFNx audio work
   Psf music pack
-*Kuraudo* for:
   Video trailer
   Human jenova_e enchantment (fmv)
-*All the people who helped me in any way to make this pack possible.*


----------



## koimayeul (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks for sharing the news! 

Satsuki's work is so, SO MUCH better than the half-hassed "remako mod" dev's  that stole ALL the spotlight on the neural AI upscaling hype some time ago... Also, French power!!


----------



## ninja83 (Feb 22, 2021)

koimayeul said:


> Thanks for sharing the news!
> 
> Satsuki's work is so, SO MUCH better than the half-hassed "remako mod" dev's  that stole ALL the spotlight on the neural AI upscaling hype some time ago... Also, French power!!



I have played FF7 on my vita once in my life. That was a while ago, already.  Really liked the game so,  playing it in HD again would be really nice. 

I have been looking at the Remako for a while now but I haven’t even bought the Steam version yet. 

what else comparison details between Remako and Satsuki would you be able to list and suggest for someone who hasn't played either version yet?

thanks.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 22, 2021)

Wow! This game gets upscaled almost as much as Super Mario 64


----------



## koimayeul (Feb 22, 2021)

ninja83 said:


> I have played FF7 on my vita once in my life. That was a while ago, already.  Really liked the game so,  playing it in HD again would be really nice.
> 
> I have been looking at the Remako for a while now but I haven’t even bought the Steam version yet.
> 
> ...



Remako mod used Satsuki's tools but was a one shot with zero support for player's issues installing, configuration etc... Satsuki has been refining his tools for upscaling and overall enhancements for FF7 for years, offers an all-in-one installer along with reworked translation of the game (french) and is committed to this project over qhimm or ff7.fr forums should you need advice in setting the mod.


----------



## kevin corms (Feb 22, 2021)

.


----------



## ninja83 (Feb 22, 2021)

koimayeul said:


> Remako mod used Satsuki's tools but was a one shot with zero support for player's issues installing, configuration etc... Satsuki has been refining his tools for upscaling and overall enhancements for FF7 for years, offers an all-in-one installer along with reworked translation of the game (french) and is committed to this project over qhimm or ff7.fr forums should you need advice in setting the mod.



cool!
I will keep this in mind then for when I get ready to install the HD pack. 

Thanks


----------

